

 Burned Once, Intel Prepares New Chip Fortified by Constant Tests - dcurtis
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/17/technology/companies/17chip.html

======
Alex3917
"Now take Europe and shrink it until it all fits in about the same land mass
as Ithaca."

I'm pretty sure that Ithaca already is just Europe condensed into ten square
miles.

